# Been nauseous for over 2 years now.



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

AND IT'S GETTING VERY TIRING. 

Okay so two years ago, almost to the day, I was celebrating a friend's graduation. We celebrated for 2-3 days straight, it was awesome. I was never piss drunk, I was always reasonable, and I did sleep during those days. Anyway. 
After the third day, I woke up with a hangover and started puking. Okay, that was fine, I'd never been that hungover before but whatever. 
I hate puking though, especially with people around, it gives me panic attacks. Nausea gives me panic attacks.

This would've been the end of it, except I'm still nauseous. Two years have passed and I still feel about as s*** as I did that day. 

I've had a gastroscopy, february last year. Nothing wrong. They've checked me liver and done all the normal blood tests. Nothing wrong. The doctors say it's something called IBS (which I assume stands for Incredible BullS*** since IBS is a diagnose they give anyone with stomach problems they can't explain).

Firstly the panic attacks make me stay at home, if I'm nauseous I don't leave the house and that's MOST OF THE TIME. The isolation isn't great for me. Secondly it just sucks balls. Honestly, despite suffering from severe SA and bipolar with deep depression I can easily say that this is my main problem in life. I can not deal with this.

Does anyone have any idea what's wrong?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Just from reading your thread title, I could tell you were a girl. I dont know whats wrong but have you gotten drunk since then and if so does that make it any worse? I've never heard of anyone having any symptoms from a hangover last 2 years. Its possible that the nausea isn't even relating to your drinking and it just happened to appear the same day you were hungover.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

what does her being a girl have to do with anything?

And you probably figured her for a girl cause your subconconcious noticed that her username is PeachyAlice.


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha, I didn't even think about the fact that anyone wouldn't realise that I'm a girl.. I guess the whiny smiley at the end gave me away though. 

Well I've been drinking 2 or 3 times since, doesn't make it much worse than usual no, not even when I get drunk. Honestly I'm not sure if there's any way that alcohol could've messed me up permanently other than if I got liver problems which I don't.

Oh, had hormone levels checked too, and ovaries, no result there either. It's just so weird. I don't know what to do about it either


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I guessed she was a girl because I have noticed that this type of stomach problem is a lot more common among females.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have this problem too! My doctor says my anxiety causes it which I think is weird because I won't even be doing anything that makes me nervous and I'll just feel sick. Mines been going on for three years. When I have to go on any kind of trip I dread it because I'm afraid i will actually get sick. It's so weird....

Sometimes I think maybe its my birth control? 
I do have something wrong with my colon but they say it doesn't cause nausea


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

mynameislacie said:


> I have this problem too! My doctor says my anxiety causes it which I think is weird because I won't even be doing anything that makes me nervous and I'll just feel sick. Mines been going on for three years. When I have to go on any kind of trip I dread it because I'm afraid i will actually get sick. It's so weird....
> 
> Sometimes I think maybe its my birth control?
> I do have something wrong with my colon but they say it doesn't cause nausea


These are both things I would look into (anxiety and birth contorl or any other medication you might be on). I think the hangover thing was likely just coincidence.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been nauseous for several months now and I have no idea what brought it on. I've had several blood tests, got my thyroid regulated, got back on celexa, had an MRI, saw an endicrinologist; still no idea what's wrong. If/when I do figure it out, I'll post about it.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> I have this problem too! My doctor says my anxiety causes it which I think is weird because I won't even be doing anything that makes me nervous and I'll just feel sick. Mines been going on for three years. When I have to go on any kind of trip I dread it because I'm afraid i will actually get sick. It's so weird....
> 
> Sometimes I think maybe its my birth control?
> I do have something wrong with my colon but they say it doesn't cause nausea


Note, she is female.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Note, she is female.


She's a laddddy and ladies shouldn't be messed with 

Forever the sickest kids <3

Sorry... Had to sing to you guys


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not on any birth control anymore, stopped about a year ago, then tried again for a month but just made the nausea worse so I stopped again and then I was dumped so lol no need for birth control. 

My doctors said it could be due to anxiety too, and I've thought about it and it gets worse when I'm anxious, however I'm not sure that explains why I get nauseous suddenly when I'm sitting alone in front of my computer at 10pm or something like that. Can nausea caused by anxiety come at any time or would that just be when I'm in an actual anxious situation? I have no idea.. 
Also am not on any meds at all, used to take huge doses of vitamin B for my acne but stopped about a year ago too, no changes.. 

Just so frustrating


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

PeachyAlice said:


> doctors say it's something called IBS *(which I assume stands for Incredible BullS**** since IBS is a diagnose they give anyone with stomach problems they can't explain).


I lolled at that


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

PeachyAlice said:


> Can nausea caused by anxiety come at any time or would that just be when I'm in an actual anxious situation?


It doesn't need to be an obviously anxiety-inducing situation. I used to get nauseous and throw up whenever I left the house and quite often at home. It lasted about 3 years and gradually got better, thank god.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe an inner ear problem?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Does it get worse after certain foods, or eating routines?


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

TristanS said:


> It doesn't need to be an obviously anxiety-inducing situation. I used to get nauseous and throw up whenever I left the house and quite often at home. It lasted about 3 years and gradually got better, thank god.


ARGH! I don't want to feel like this though. What to do. It very much obviously gets worse when in social situations, BUT that's not how it started, I think whatever did start it might've caused an anxiety related nausea. Like maybe there was a good reason for my nausea to begin with (like a huge hangover), and then, since I have a phobia of it, I got it as an anxiety symptom. I don't even know if that's possible.



komorikun said:


> Maybe an inner ear problem?


Actually I've been thinking about that, as I do suffer from dizziness and my nausea usually gets a lot worse when I'm in vehicle. Which would make sense if I usually got motion sickness, but I don't. I think I might get that checked actually.



wrongnumber said:


> Does it get worse after certain foods, or eating routines?


Not really.. It usually generally gets worse after food and it used to not get as bad when I skipped eating carbs, on the other hand, eating carbs in general can make you feel very full and bloated so if you easily get nauseous, it kinda makes sense that that feeling would make it a lot worse. I usually just try not to eat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Gastritis? Maybe try taking some Nexium and some antiemetics to help calm your stomach and let it heal. Also try to keep food on your stomach and don't go too long inbetween meals. If you take meds on an empty stomach, this will likely worsen the problem. Consume ginger tablets daily as well. If your nausea gets really bad, you can always have your doctor prescribe you some Zofran(Ondansetron) for PRN use when you need a break from feeling this way.


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

If it was gastritis they should've seen that during the gastroscopy though?
I've eaten Nexium and other different kinds of Omeprazole of which none helped. I also used to eat Gaviscone for the longest time, but after 1½ years my teeth got so bad from them that I couldn't eat them anymore, and I realised once I stopped that the effect was more psychological than physical, as mint pills or gums worked about as well. Hmm, I'll try ginger though, I've heard that it could help with nausea but only from pregnant women so I wasn't sure it would help me 

I'm not sure my doctor would give me Zofran, I'm soon to start taking Lithium for my bipolar and Lithium has a tendency to freak every time you mix it with something else >.<


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Is your blood pressure low? That's the only thing I can come up with for my nausea. I've had my ears checked, and they're fine. Nothing wrong with my balance either.
Ginger works well, I take Gravol, although I don't think you can get it in the US.

I was about to say that we need Dr. House, but I've noticed he's already commented. Maybe it's lupus?


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you sure it's not your anxiety causing your stomach aches? I get them alot from anxiety-i guess it's how my body respondes to stress, I really don't think it's from u drinking years back..


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I'll assume by now that you know that IBS stands for irritable bowel syndrome, which I believe doctors can pick up on through blood tests, which you said you've had before. The thing is I was recently told (I won't use the word diagnosed because it was said so offhandedly it was almost hard to believe) by a doctor that I have IBS too, I've had stomach problems for years that stem from anxiety, still completely oblivious as to why they happen.

Anyway, I had blood tests a few years ago and everything was fine, so I'm still unsure if it's IBS, because I've had the same symptoms for five years now. Whether you have stress induced IBS I'm not sure, maybe there's a type of IBS that can't be detected through tests, but can be diagnosed through symptoms.

In my own opinion, maybe throwing up that day was traumatic in a way, as you said being nauseous gives you panic attacks, maybe you're scared of it happening again and this could be a potential trigger for the nausea altogether. 

Do you think about being nauseous every time you have to leave the house? Does it grate on your mind? I honestly believe that thinking and worrying about something so much could trigger the symptoms themselves, as I think that is what my problem is, too. Sorry I went on a bit, hope it helped... probably didn't.


----------

